# Steamboat discounted tickets?



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Last ditch effort here, but is there any shop that sells discounted Steamboat tickets or anywhere to look online? I've googled and all that good stuff but can't seem to find anything beyond buddy passes on the Rocky Mtn Super Pass... and that's not an option for my group. Heading up on tomorrow and skiing resort with friends on friday and then buff pass on saturday (or vice versa). Any leads would be great, thanks*


----------



## Fry (Jun 12, 2010)

There is the springalicious 4 pass for $99, not sure how that works but go to their website or call them and I bet they'll know.

Steamboat does not offer a lot of discounts.


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

the springalicious pass is for spring, not winter. it doesn't take effect until april. there aren't any discounted passes for steamboat, except that kids ski free with the purchase of an adult's pass. if you want to ski steamboat, you have to pay the price.


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

Unfortunately I am out, but each pass holder gets 4 $50 tickets. If you know anyone here with a pass or have a friend of a friend that does it might be your best bet. Its gettin late in the season and people with extras might give them up. If you can find someone, they can even call it in to the ticket office and tell them you are picking up the pass. (otherwise they need to go with you) Parking lot may work, but a long shot. Good luck though.


----------

